# USA vs Brasil 2:30 PM Mon 8/30 ESPN



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Brazil is without Nene, which deprives them of a potential size advantage over us. They still have Barbosa and Splitter, but frankly we should beat them without much difficulty. We get a day off after this game, the third in three days.

I guess we pretty clinch our group if we win this game. I really don't see us losing to the Iranians or the Tunisians. In fact I suspect we could suit up Coach K and play him big minutes in those games. This will probably be the last semi competitive game until the knock out stage for the USA.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Looks like the scoreboard is down right now...ESPN says we're up a bucket to start the 4th quarter. I completely forgot about this game so I have no idea why we're not winning comfortably


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Lamar Odom is horrible. How did he ever make Team USA?


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

The Americans barely won the game, the Brazilian missed his first free throw, than his second on purpose, chased his own rebound and then they couldn't score with 3.5 seconds left. The Americans were lucky this game didn't go to overtime.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

How was this game so close?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This team is vulnerable. If we don't play well we're going to struggle, especially if we don't get easy transition buckets. I personally don't mind this at all. We should have beaten Brazil easily, but these guys need to realize that they can't just show up and win. Hell there's one guy on this team who'd have a chance to make the roster if all of our guys wanted to play in the World Championship.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I don't understand why Coach K is so bend on playing Rose, Durant and Billups. They are his better players but not by far and when Love, Westbrook and some of the other guys are playing the way they have been they should have been out there. The team they had out there could barely score in the 4th.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This pretty much guarantees we come out of the group unbeaten. We've actually played everyone who had some chance against us and the two remaining games are Iran on Wednesday at Noon and Tunisa on Thursday at 9:30 I think. If lose either of those games or even win by less than 20 I would probably go into shock.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

This game just reminded me that our big man rotation is horrible, and against a tough physical defense, the offense turns into isolations. Team USA's defense in the 2nd half was outstanding though. This game did have me fiending for a lineup of Paul, Kobe, Durant, LeBron and Howard. With Wade, Carmelo, Bosh and Deron Williams off the bench. 

Sometimes it's easy to forget that these are a bunch of non-all stars out there, outside of 2 or 3 players.


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

Just watched the game on ESPN. I don't get how come there's almost zero ball movement in the half court offense.


----------

